# E3 Visa Expoire and Exit Condition [Advice]



## shailensukul (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi All,

Just need some advice.

My E3 visa is expiring in Sep and I am choosing not to renew.
I will quite my job then as well but need to stay back for a few months before returning to Australia (not working).

So would I need to exit and enter the country again on a tourist visa or can I stay as long as I do not work and exit once all together?

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As far as I know you have 10 days after E3 expiration unless your I94 is limited to you E3 expiration date.


----------

